# ZHP Supplemental Manual



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Doe's anyone else think it was strange that there was no supplemental manual (NOT a transmission!) for the ZHP? My 318ti Club Sport had one as did the ix. Or did I just not get one?


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

*You have a regular 330*

My god people: get it through your head, there is no BMW ZHP, it's still a 330


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i'd imagine if there were something, it would be just an addennum sheet with nothing more than, "do not touch alcantara with dirty fingers." :dunno:

did you think it would say something like, "A C H T U N G! be careful with your 10 more horsepowers." :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

panerai7 said:


> My god people: get it through your head, there is no BMW ZHP, it's still a 330


:stupid:

:bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :stupid:
> 
> :bigpimp:


:amish:
:stupid:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :amish:
> :stupid:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

HW said:


> i'd imagine if there were something, it would be just an addennum sheet with nothing more than, "do not touch alcantara with dirty fingers." :dunno:
> 
> did you think it would say something like, "A C H T U N G! be careful with your 10 more horsepowers." :dunno:


LMAO! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

HW said:


> i'd imagine if there were something, it would be just an addennum sheet with nothing more than, "do not touch alcantara with dirty fingers." :dunno:
> 
> did you think it would say something like, "A C H T U N G! be careful with your 10 more horsepowers." :dunno:


 :rofl: :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> :stupid:
> 
> :bigpimp:


Let's see: Lower, differently tuned engine, different shifter, supposedly different shocks, different interior, different body parts, different wheels...yep...just another 330. Maybe I didn't get my point across clearly, it seems all above the above would deserve at least an addendum. I know all of the info is probably in the 3 Series manual somewhere, but I'd rather have had it more readily available.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

woody underwood said:


> Let's see: Lower, differently tuned engine, different shifter, supposedly different shocks, different interior, different body parts, different wheels...yep...just another 330. Maybe I didn't get my point across clearly, it seems all above the above would deserve at least an addendum. I know all of the info is probably in the 3 Series manual somewhere, but I'd rather have had it more readily available.


what would the _manual_ say for those. :tsk: "you have different :blah: :blah: do you feel special. you should." unless it's a repair manual, those do not change how you wash you car, change the bulb, or drive it etc. it's not like you have a flux capacitor or something and that you shouldn't stare directly at the light or something different from another 330. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Where's that folding pamphlet about the Perf. Pkg that came out before it hit the market? There's your addendum right there.  

EDIT: "Addendums" attached.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Where's that folding pamphlet about the Perf. Pkg that came out before it hit the market? There's your addendum right there.


Almost forgot about that and I have it, but not quite what I had in mind. Thanks for the reminder though!! And yes, I do feel special to own this car...at least I won't pass myself every few minutes on the way to work every day.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Almost forgot about that and I have it, but not quite what I had in mind. Thanks for the reminder though!! And yes, I do feel special to own this car...at least I won't pass myself every few minutes on the way to work every day.


Don't forget the copy of the aricle from BMW Magazine also attached.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Don't forget the copy of the aricle from BMW Magazine also attached.


And the excellent article from Sport's Car International.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Curious-- what did the addendum for th 318ti club sport talk about? Like others have said, I can't think of any feature on ZHP that would warrant special discussion in a manual.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Doe's anyone else think it was strange that there was no supplemental manual (NOT a transmission!) for the ZHP? My 318ti Club Sport had one as did the ix. Or did I just not get one?


And what would that manual say? "Congratulations on your 4 door obsession, and thank you for buying the MHP (Marketing Hype Package), er, ve mean, zie ZHP. For a few thousand dohller more, your could have gotten a real M car with THREE HUNDRED AND THIRTY THREE, that's *333*, horsepowers instead of that meager 10HP that somehow makes the owners elevate the car above other 330's.  :thumbdwn:

*IT'S STILL A 330*, get over yourself. :slap:

If it was so special, where is the LSD? :flipoff: :dunno: Oh, that's right, it's got the same 330 suspension. So, should M3's with ZCS also be called the ZCS? It's got different rack, different interiors, and maybe different suspensions (pending ETK verification).


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> It's got different rack


hehe, you said 'rack', hehe.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> hehe, you said 'rack', hehe.


Huhuh... settle down Beavis... huhuh.... :slap:

:rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

:angel: No comment.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

woody underwood said:


> Almost forgot about that and I have it, but not quite what I had in mind. Thanks for the reminder though!! And yes, I do feel special to own this car...at least I won't pass myself every few minutes on the way to work every day.


they're everywhere around my parts. as are m3's and m3 verts. more rare are tourings.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Stuka said:


> If it was so special, where is the LSD?


:stupid: :thumbup:


----------



## FewWords (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you get a manual everytime you wear a new condom?



woody underwood said:


> Let's see: Lower, differently tuned engine, different shifter,
> supposedly different shocks, different interior, different body parts, different wheels...yep...just another 330. Maybe I didn't get my point across clearly, it seems all above the above would deserve at least an addendum. I know all of the info is probably in the 3 Series manual somewhere, but I'd rather have had it more readily available.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

: popcorn::fruit::yawn: :snooze:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Let's see: Lower, differently tuned engine, different shifter, supposedly different shocks, different interior, different body parts, different wheels...yep...just another 330.


Given the huge variation in production versions - trim, exterior, wheels, suspension - of the 330i, and given that none of it requires a different approach to any other 330i, I'd say yes - it is just another 330i. It still needs fuelling, washing and servicing like any other.

As Alcantara is also available ex-factory in all sorts of BMWs (Individual, for example, the M Sport package and various other "specials"), care for it is mentioned in my manual. Knowing that BMWs in America tend not to come with cloth or alcantara, it is conceivable that the US market manual will not mention them, so there might be an insert in the manual advising on care of this alien substance.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

:rofl: Man, you got :flame:



woody underwood said:


> Let's see: Lower, differently tuned engine, different shifter, supposedly different shocks, different interior, different body parts, different wheels...yep...just another 330.


The regular Sports Package has many of the changes above. Do you think there should be a supplemental manual for them too?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> And what would that manual say? "Congratulations on your 4 door obsession, and thank you for buying the MHP (Marketing Hype Package), er, ve mean, zie ZHP. For a few thousand dohller more, your could have gotten a real M car with THREE HUNDRED AND THIRTY THREE, that's *333*, horsepowers instead of that meager 10HP that somehow makes the owners elevate the car above other 330's.  :thumbdwn:
> 
> *IT'S STILL A 330*, get over yourself. :slap:
> 
> If it was so special, where is the LSD? :flipoff: :dunno: Oh, that's right, it's got the same 330 suspension. So, should M3's with ZCS also be called the ZCS? It's got different rack, different interiors, and maybe different suspensions (pending ETK verification).


You had to go and remind me of the ///M option didn't you :banghead: :slap: But I still need the 4 doors so 

Hype aside, I still think the package is worthwhile to those who want the items prepackaged and part of the new car warranty. Obviously you could do all the cnages yourself and save a few bucks or do like me, get the package and still make changes :loco:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a Beamer ZSP. :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> I have a Beamer ZSP. :angel:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

OK... we already had one of these go about 20 pages on e46fanatics, so lets not start another one here. Yes, a zhp is a 330. We are not wrothy, move along.

:eeps:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ChosenGSR said:


> OK... we already had one of these go about 20 pages on e46fanatics, so lets not start another one here. Yes, a zhp is a 330. We are not wrothy, move along.
> 
> :eeps:


link!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ChosenGSR said:


> OK... we already had one of these go about 20 pages on e46fanatics, so lets not start another one here. Yes, a zhp is a 330. We are not wrothy, move along.
> 
> :eeps:


I don't think anyone said ZHPs are not worthy... just not "godly".


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

HW said:


> link!


hell I cant find it, maybe it got deleted and for a good reason. Perhaps the dumbest thread I've ever seen. :tsk:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I don't think anyone said ZHPs are not worthy... just not "godly".


you had to read the thread on e46fanatics to understand why I phrased this the way I did :dunno:


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

*That's right*

I agree a 100%, just another variation of a 3er :thumbup:



doeboy said:


> I don't think anyone said ZHPs are not worthy... just not "godly".


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ChosenGSR said:


> you had to read the thread on e46fanatics to understand why I phrased this the way I did :dunno:


I guess I had to be there... I tried doing a quick search and came up with nothing... but did find a bunch of other rather "entertaining" threads at the same time... :rofl:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I guess I had to be there... I tried doing a quick search and came up with nothing... but did find a bunch of other rather "entertaining" threads at the same time... :rofl:


yeah, I searched and couldn't find it. I am pretty sure the mods nuked it after it got to about 20 pages :rofl: it was rather entertaining :rofl: but stupid as hell. :thumbdwn:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ChosenGSR said:


> yeah, I searched and couldn't find it. I am pretty sure the mods nuked it after it got to about 20 pages :rofl: it was rather entertaining :rofl: but stupid as hell. :thumbdwn:


i noticed that threads disappear quite frequently there.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, sounds like you got short changed. 

My dealer gave me two cans of ZHP air, a special ZHP flashlight, a ZHP keychain, and a trifold laminated card with the addresses of the local area authorized ZHP gas stations.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Just kidding. Even though the ZHP is really just an option to the 330* here in the states, the package does do a pretty good job of transforming the car into what a lot of enthusiast are looking for. The best part is that you get all of these tweeks right from the factory, and until you get bittin by the "mod bug" everything is covered under the warranty.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I don't think anyone said ZHPs are not worthy... just not "godly".


What about my "MTHAM"HP :dunno: I would say it approaches "godly" :bigpimp: :angel:

:amish:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

OK...I've finally experienced spontaneous human combustion so peace please! But I still like my new KINDA DIFFERENT 330ci WITH/ZHP Option. I could have afforded and bought an M3 this time around but did not want to pay the insurance or deal with the repair hassles (And I don't want to hear from anybody that they don't break, I've been around and in enough of them to know better). Great cars, but just a level I wasn't ready for...yet.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> What about my "MTHAM"HP :dunno: I would say it approaches "godly" :bigpimp: :angel:
> 
> :amish:


:dunno: That'd be a lot of letters to spell out "MTHAMHP" if you were to get a trunk badge made for it.   Oh and of course it'd seem "godly" compared to the run-of-the-mill horse and buggy... :eeps:

Oh... and gesundheit... how long has that been happening? Maybe you should have a doctor check it out.... :rofl:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah.............but my 1992 E30 318iC came with a supplemental manual...................for the convertable top. 

Yep. It ess-plains how to operate the top on both the 318 (manual) and 325 (power).....plus it comes with a neat-o cassete tape where the distinctly german fewllow talks you thru all the "advanced" features like air bags and ABS.

Jealous?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

robg said:


> Curious-- what did the addendum for th 318ti club sport talk about? Like others have said, I can't think of any feature on ZHP that would warrant special discussion in a manual.


Yeah, what did the addendum for the 318ti say? I never found one for my 318i! :dunno: :thumbdwn:

Wait, let me guess... "Caution, this is actually a 3 door hatchback!"  :rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Yeah, what did the addendum for the 318ti say? I never found one for my 318i! :dunno: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Wait, let me guess... "Caution, this is actually a 3 door hatchback!"  :rofl:


wasn't it a whole different manual alltogether. :dunno: and add to that, 318ti was taped on over the word _isetta_  :neener:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Yeah, what did the addendum for the 318ti say? I never found one for my 318i! :dunno: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Wait, let me guess... "Caution, this is actually a 3 door hatchback!"  :rofl:


Ha ha 

For European markets each individual body line gets its own manual - sedan, coupe, compact, ragtop, touring (the E36 318ti was one of a series of compacts, of course). So it would not be unusual for the 318ti to have had a dedicated owner's manual - not least because the car is sufficiently physically and functionally different from the others.

Interesting that the OP mentions a separate manual for the xi. My UK-market manual covers the xi models in the main brochure, even though they are not sold in the UK (well you can buy them, just not from a dealer and not in RHD since BMW doesn't even make them that way).


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

I think OP was talking about the original AWD, the 'ix'. Not the 'xi'.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Personally, I could care less if my car were called a Frumpmobile 1000. But I don't get what all the flaming and "it's just a 330i" is about, unless it's just envy.

The ZHP package is obviously not a separate model, but it's certainly a nice "special edition" that adds up to a pretty darn nice overall package. It's typical of manufacturers to do these special editions to help juice sales at the end of the model generation. The ZHP package has a lot more substance than some of the crap "special editions" that get foisted off on consumers. 

Can we leave it at that?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

kurichan said:


> Personally, I could care less if my car were called a Frumpmobile 1000, but all these "it's just a 330i" comments strike me as envy.
> 
> The ZHP package is obviously not a separate model, but it's certainly a nice "special edition" that adds up to a pretty darn nice overall package. It's typical of manufacturers to do these special editions to help juice sales at the end of the model generation. The ZHP package has a lot more substance than some of the crap "special editions" that get foisted off on consumers.
> 
> Can we leave it at that? I don't get what all the flaming is about, unless it's just envy.


Part of it may be envy... then again... perhaps that's not all of it. 
Would I get it if I were getting another 3er? Probably.

Part of it is the apparent delusions that the car is an ///M sedan or something of that sort. Sometimes it just sounds downright ridiculous how some (not all mind you...) owners have the idea that it's something "godly" as previously stated. I guess what we're trying to say is "wake up" to those folks.

While it certainly is a nice car and has some nice features, it certainly isn't "all that".

Just my 0.02...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

kurichan said:


> The ZHP package is obviously not a separate model, but it's certainly a nice "special edition" that adds up to a pretty darn nice overall package.


that's the point. the "special edition" features do not warrant a different *owner's manual. * but the original poster expected there to be a separate one. recognition of the zhp option would make more sense in a product booklet used for the purpose of advertising/sales/marketing but not in the owner's manual as operating and caring for a bmw zhp is no different from any other plain jane sedan or coupe.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Didn't LDV say something about a 330i supplement? I don't remember getting that, nor the BMW technology guide that some people mentioned in a different thread.

Anyone else get these?


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Thank you*

I am so glad I am not alone on this.

I was the one who started that thread on e46fanatics (mentioned in this thread) and got called all sorts of names. All because I questioned why owners of zhp-packaged 330's acted like they had something ///M-like, and god forbid, were called 330 owners.

That thread got deleted because....who cares. We'll see how long this one will last before zhp-packaged 330 owners (again not all, but some) will show their ugly side by trying to prove to the world that they own this BMW "ZHP" that is like this special edition, an undercover M3 sedan/coupe.

Cheers



doeboy said:


> Part of it may be envy... then again... perhaps that's not all of it.
> Would I get it if I were getting another 3er? Probably.
> 
> Part of it is the apparent delusions that the car is an ///M sedan or something of that sort. Sometimes it just sounds downright ridiculous how some (not all mind you...) owners have the idea that it's something "godly" as previously stated. I guess what we're trying to say is "wake up" to those folks.
> ...


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Who has a BMW 330i?

I have a *ZHP*

 :angel:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> I am so glad I am not alone on this.
> 
> I was the one who started that thread on e46fanatics (mentioned in this thread) and got called all sorts of names. All because I questioned why owners of zhp-packaged 330's acted like they had something ///M-like, and god forbid, were called 330 owners.
> 
> ...


What is funny that there wasn't even ONE person in that 20 page thread on e46f that claimed that their zhp was anything like the ///M or they got pissed because you called their car a 330. :rofl: Oh and we don't need to prove that we own a ZHP, because it's pretty obvious. Just like many others here own a ZSP etc... :dunno:

Whoever came up with the idea that ZHP owners consider themselves "godlike" is likely jealous. I don't think that way of M3 or M5 owners, or z8 owners just because they own "better" (by popular believe) cars than I do.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I thought the ZHP was originally marketed as a car that's 90% of the M3 but $10k less. No? :dunno: 

Pricing out the options I had, between a loaded ZHP and a loaded non-ZHP, there was very little difference in cost. I went with what I considered the more performance-oriented version.


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

swchang said:


> I thought the ZHP was originally marketed as a car that's 90% of the M3 but $10k less. No? :dunno:
> 
> Pricing out the options I had, between a loaded ZHP and a loaded non-ZHP, there was very little difference in cost. I went with what I considered the more performance-oriented version.


I wouldn't say 90% of the M3. I think it closes the gap between the ZSP and the M3, but no where near is it 90%. The egnine alone in the M3 is out of this world. I see it more of a "getting as close as possible to the M without getting into M3 insurance bracket".


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

ChosenGSR said:


> I wouldn't say 90% of the M3. I think it closes the gap between the ZSP and the M3, but no where near is it 90%. The egnine alone in the M3 is out of this world. I see it more of a "getting as close as possible to the M without getting into M3 insurance bracket".


I'm not saying it's 90%, I just thought it was marketed that way.


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

*I disagree*



ChosenGSR said:


> I wouldn't say 90% of the M3. I think it closes the gap between the ZSP and the M3, but no where near is it 90%. The egnine alone in the M3 is out of this world. I see it more of a "getting as close as possible to the M without getting into M3 insurance bracket".


It doesn't close the gap. It's way too close to a ZSP 330 (essentially the same car) and way too far away from an M3, to close any gaps


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The ZHP wasn't available in '01 when I got my baby, and I wanted a 'vert anyway. So I opted for the RKT package on the 330cic. 335 HP, better sways than the M3, awesome exhaust, short shifter, wood trim on the steering wheel, alarm with motion sensors, and some other really nice stuff.

An awesome package. :thumbup:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> It doesn't close the gap. It's way too close to a ZSP 330 (essentially the same car) and way too far away from an M3, to close any gaps


Standing 10 feet from the door, making 1 or 2 step towards the door is by definition closing the gap.

People installing a better suspension, I/H/E, cams whatever else on their 330 are all closing the gap between their car and the M3, or even the ENZO. By definition closing the gap doesn't mean being equal to, it merely means making progress towards.

Get over it, the ZHP is not a M3. In fact, there are just as many ZSPs modified to close the gap better than there are ZHPs all together.


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> That's not what I meant. I meant, if the M3 price equaled to 330I price and only came with 2 doors, people would jump all over 2-door M3 and live with it happily.


I would also live with with a z8 if it was the price of the 330I and I would deal with only having 2 seats. what's your point?


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

My wife was 7-months pregnant when I ordered my 330i (w/ZHP PACKAGE). I had one directive in buying a car. It had to have a minimum of 4-doors. I consider myself pretty brave, but not brave enough to go to the dealership with my then 9.5-month pregnant wife and try to pick up a 2-door.

The ZHP is a package. It is a great package in my mind but the premium and sport packages are great to many others. I considered buying a used e36 M3/4 but ordered the ZHP when I found out about it. It does everything (although a little differently) that the e/36 M3 does and I am satisfied. It is not an e46 M3 and I have note heard anyone say that it is. Live and let live!

This has to be one of the dumbest threads of all time on this board!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> My wife was 7-months pregnant when I ordered my 330i (w/ZHP PACKAGE). I had one directive in buying a car. It had to have a minimum of 4-doors. I consider myself pretty brave, but not brave enough to go to the dealership with my then 9.5-month pregnant wife and try to pick up a 2-door.


babies/kids will take past a lease timespan to grow to a height where 4 doors is better. :dunno:


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Mine was 51K out the door. :dunno: Most people buy their 330 with the ZHP loaded to the gills with the lousy Montana leather, power everything, heated seats, cold weather package, sunroof, HK...


you forgot the ZHP specific Steptronic transmission

:rofl:

Its a little ridiculous when you read a post (i cant remember if it was here or on fanatics) that said that the ZHP had special michelin pilot sports with a special harder compound for more grip developed between BMW and Michelin. i had to bite my tongue to not call the guy a tool.


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

My point is that it's a lame excuse that I hear over and over. "I got a ZHP because they don't make M3 in 4 doors" BS :thumbup:



ChosenGSR said:


> I would also live with with a z8 if it was the price of the 330I and I would deal with only having 2 seats. what's your point?


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

panerai7 said:


> That's not what I meant. I meant, if the M3 price equaled to 330I price and only came with 2 doors, people would jump all over 2-door M3 and live with it happily.


Well, maybe you would jump all over, not me. To you, maybe HP is everything, but not to a lot of people. Practicality is an important factor also. That's the same reason I did not get an E30 M3, I did not get a '95/'96 E36 M3, but I bought a '97 E36 M3/4. Now the E46 M3 doesn't come with 4 doors, I'm willing to downgrade to the 330i knowing that I'll lose 100hp. Money is not even a factor here. If the Audi S4 was out 6 to 8 months earlier, it would have been in my garage now. No doubt about it.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

HW said:


> babies/kids will take past a lease timespan to grow to a height where 4 doors is better. :dunno:


HW-Ever try to unbuckle a baby seat out of the back of a coupe? What about climbing in the back to pick up something that the baby dropped? Whatever the case may be, different buyers may REQUIRE different cars. Therefore 2 door vs 4 door vs station wagon vs minivan vs SUV vs bus vs lear jet.

My daughter is 16. I could possibly live with a 2 door. I didn't want to put her (or her friends) thru the hassle of climbing in & out of the back seat when I take them places-not to mention the inconvenience for the front seat passenger. My reasoning. My decision. My wallet. My car.

Do I hold my head up because I have chosen the ZHP package? Maybe-just bit faster, just a bit different looking, just a bit better balanced than the normal 330i. Do I hold my head up because I have a BMW? No. I'm rather ashamed (don't flame me-that's not my point). Do I love the way it drives? Absolutely. Am I glad I bought it? Yup. Would I do it again? Positively.

The point is: We all have different needs, balanced by wants, balanced by our checkbooks etc.

I think the original poster's intent of the 'supplemental' manual, was that the ZHP package is different and it is relatively new. Anything that the different that the owner needs to know that may not be readily apparent?

Bottom line-we all do what we gotta do. 325/330/ZSP/ZHP/M...Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

KU Ned said:


> My wife was 7-months pregnant when I ordered my 330i (w/ZHP PACKAGE). I had one directive in buying a car. It had to have a minimum of 4-doors. I consider myself pretty brave, but not brave enough to go to the dealership with my then 9.5-month pregnant wife and try to pick up a 2-door.
> 
> The ZHP is a package. It is a great package in my mind but the premium and sport packages are great to many others. I considered buying a used e36 M3/4 but ordered the ZHP when I found out about it. It does everything (although a little differently) that the e/36 M3 does and I am satisfied. It is not an e46 M3 and I have note heard anyone say that it is. Live and let live!
> 
> This has to be one of the dumbest threads of all time on this board!


Careful there Ned, I had the misfortune to start it! But it sure got out of hand I must say. Most everybody totally missed my original point it seems.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Careful there Ned, I had the misfortune to start it! But it sure got out of hand I must say. Most everybody totally missed my original point it seems.


Right, the original point, which was that ///ZHP is better than ///M, deserves its own marque name, and owns all, including USAF fighter jets and F1 racecars. :thumbup:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> My point is that it's a lame excuse that I hear over and over. "I got a ZHP because they don't make M3 in 4 doors" BS :thumbup:


I still don't see how that is BS 

dude, you have problems. You really need to get off ZHP peeps case. You don't even make valid points anymore. If the enzo was the same price as the zhp or even a freaking civic it would still not FIT some peoples needs. Wife "check", Kid "oh ****, trunk?"


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> I don't beleive for a second that if an M3 were the same price as a 4-door 330i with zhp package, people would get 330 because it has 4 doors. I guarantee you that people would find a way to live with a 2-door M3. That's just an excuse.


Why is it some people insist that they know what is going on in others' heads, others' preferences, and what others would do in certain situations?

It's called presumptuous, and is not generally thought of as a good trait last time I checked...


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

It's not called presumption it's a common sense  and for people who bought a zhp-packaged coupe is even more so :thumbup:



kurichan said:


> Why is it some people insist that they know what is going on in others' heads, others' preferences, and what others would do in certain situations?
> 
> It's called presumptuous, and is not generally thought of as a good trait last time I checked...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> It's not called presumption it's a common sense  and for people who bought a zhp-packaged coupe is even more so :thumbup:


So now your PREFERENCE is COMMON SENSE? :bustingup

That one takes the cake! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

That's right :thumbup:

Seriously though, that's right :thumbup:



kurichan said:


> So now your PREFERENCE is COMMON SENSE? :bustingup
> 
> That one takes the cake! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> That's right :thumbup:
> 
> Seriously though, that's right :thumbup:


 :bustingup


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

swchang said:


> Right, the original point, which was that ///ZHP is better than ///M, deserves its own marque name, and owns all, including USAF fighter jets and F1 racecars. :thumbup:


 :stupid:

So how long do you think we can keep this thread going. :eeps: :angel:


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

*How about ...*

how about until people stop calling their BMW 330 a ZHP 



GregD said:


> :stupid:
> 
> So how long do you think we can keep this thread going. :eeps: :angel:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> how about until people stop calling their BMW 330 a ZHP


you're quite the troll


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

Listen, if you don't like this thread go away, however you seem to participate in it quite actively. Since this topic is sick to you ----->STOP READING IT :thumbup:

Cheers 



ChosenGSR said:


> you're quite the troll


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Actually I can be a troll...*

How is that fake suede steering wheel working out for you??? Have you had to shave the balls yet? :bustingup

That's what trolling means Integra :thumbup:



ChosenGSR said:


> you're quite the troll


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> Listen, if you don't like this thread go away, however you seem to participate in it quite actively. Since this topic is sick to you ----->STOP READING IT :thumbup:
> 
> Cheers


I don't understand why you go from board to board and troll on the same subject; you were already proven to be a troll by the majority of people on e46fanatics. Are you really trying to do the same here? I participate because I am an active member of the BMW community and like to chime in.

You're trying to push your "zhp doesn't exists go away" agenda way too much, seriously I believe this thread should take precedence from the one e46 and get LOCKED.

It's one thing to state your opinion, but it's another to troll.


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> How is that fake suede steering wheel working out for you??? Have you had to shave the balls yet? :bustingup
> 
> That's what trolling means Integra :thumbup:


No, trolling means being a prick in general. Pushing something (believing it or not) just to get on peoples nerves.


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

I am not trolling, I didn't start this thread
You're not chiming in, you're blowing your horn

Let's just agree to disagree and move on to something else :thumbup:



ChosenGSR said:


> No, trolling means being a prick in general. Pushing something (believing it or not) just to get on peoples nerves.


----------



## Evanzhp (May 31, 2003)

I have no agenda and cannot understand this love hate ZHP thing. I drove different versions of the 3 series and other cars throughly for over a year (including M3 and M5) and when I drove the ZHP equipped 330 I ordered one. The funny thing is that I liked the 325 better than the stock 330 and I think this has to do with the shorter gearing, lower weight, and shorter stroke engine of the 325.

As stated above I like the 330 zhp as it met my needs. The M3 and M5 are really too fast to have fun with on the street. Run to redline in the first 4 gears in a M5 and you are 50 mph over the sped limit. If I lived in Germany I would own an M5. In Florida they give tickets for going over 100 mph and this is where these cars come alive. I have 2 local doctor friends that both lost their liscenses soon after they got their M5's as they were too tempting to drive fast. One was stopped doing 120 mph on I-4. The single doctor had to have his office manager take him too work for several months. 

If I wanted to go fast at lower speeds I would get a muscle car like a Vette or Mustang Cobra. I do not track street cars (though I do track race carts) as it beats them up. Racing on the street is not smart as it usually kills innocent people and most people do not have professional training or experience on how to handle their higher horsepower cars. Also most US roads are not designed for high speed. 0-60 in 5.6 seconds is fast enough for me to have fun on the street.

The 330 with ZHP, IMHO, is fun to drive. Immediately more fun than other 3's I had driven. I did not buy a non zhp 330 or any 325 for over a year as I felt BMW was holding the good stuff for the cars back and the standard cars do not provide the experience I was after. You have to mod standard cars if you are an enthusiast as they are too toned down for luxury consumers.

I do take extra pride in the ZHP package as it has alot of cool outside the US M Tech goodies that we could not get from the factory before. Also it has most of the modifications I want built into the car. This saves on my cost of ownership as I am leasing. A small but nice benefit as I get tried of modding a car then loosing my shirt latter.

The Miata is not the fastest car in the world but the worlds most popular selling sports car because it is fun to drive on the street. Many magazines have said the 330 ZHP is one of the best"street" BMWs ever made and I agree. It is fun to drive where I drive..........


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Evanzhp said:


> I have no agenda and cannot understand this love hate ZHP thing. I drove different versions of the 3 series and other cars throughly for over a year (including M3 and M5) and when I drove the ZHP equipped 330 I ordered one. The funny thing is that I liked the 325 better than the stock 330 and I think this has to do with the shorter gearing, lower weight, and shorter stroke engine of the 325.
> 
> As stated above I like the 330 zhp as it met my needs. The M3 and M5 are really too fast to have fun with on the street. Run to redline in the first 4 gears in a M5 and you are 50 mph over the sped limit. If I lived in Germany I would own an M5. In Florida they give tickets for going over 100 mph and this is where these cars come alive. I have 2 local doctor friends that both lost their liscenses soon after they got their M5's as they were too tempting to drive fast. One was stopped doing 120 mph on I-4. The single doctor had to have his office manager take him too work for several months.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to chime in, but If we don't play nice and keep insulting each other, I'll have to close the thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Sorry to chime in, but If we don't play nice and keep insulting each other, I'll have to close the thread.
> 
> Thanks.


Absolutely no need to apologize for chiming in!

Funny how when people run out of skill to argue on a subject, they turn to insulting their opponent. :thumbdwn:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Absolutely no need to apologize for chiming in!
> 
> Funny how when people run out of skill to argue on a subject, they turn to insulting their opponent. :thumbdwn:


Shut up, dude. You and Alex smell like poo-poo.

 :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Man have we all seemed to have lost sight of the original topic. 

This has turned from a thread about why there isn't a supplemental manual ZHP vs why there should be at all debate... into a thread about how ZHP owners are defending their choice in their car purchase. :dunno:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Man have we all seemed to have lost sight of the original topic.
> 
> This has turned from a thread about why there isn't a supplemental manual ZHP vs why there should be at all debate... into a thread about how ZHP owners are defending their choice in their car purchase. :dunno:


I don't even understand why we need to defend our purchase? If people don't like the ZHP or believe that it's a poser car or that we zhp people are poor and really couldn't afford the M3 and just using the ZHP as an excuse to look "better" then believe that. I don't see why you need to go online and start trying to prove that? You don't like us refering to our cars as ZHP? wait, last time I checked we still had freedom of speech.

(when I say you, I don't literally mean YOU  )


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> how about until people stop calling their BMW 330 a ZHP


I guess some people just have to have the last word.

I'm going to start calling my ZHP equipped BMW 330i "Fred." Is that acceptable to you panerai7? I just thought I'd check and get your approval, as none of us wants to violate your fascist rules on what we call our own cars.

So PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE can I call my car "Fred" panerai7? Please? Let me know if that's ok with you? Please get back to me ASAP, as I want to get on with my life...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

panerai7 said:


> Listen, if you don't like this thread go away, however you seem to participate in it quite actively. Since this topic is sick to you ----->STOP READING IT :thumbup:
> 
> Cheers


Errr... It pays to read before you answer. He didn't say he was sick of the thread. I think he said he was sick of you "trolling."


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

kurichan said:


> Errr... It pays to read before you answer. He didn't say he was sick of the thread. I think he said he was sick of you "trolling."





> Sorry to chime in, but If we don't play nice and keep insulting each other, I'll have to close the thread.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, it does seems like he sort of is trolling...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

ChosenGSR said:


> I don't even understand why we need to defend our purchase? If people don't like the ZHP or believe that it's a poser car or that we zhp people are poor and really couldn't afford the M3 and just using the ZHP as an excuse to look "better" then believe that. I don't see why you need to go online and start trying to prove that? You don't like us refering to our cars as ZHP? wait, last time I checked we still had freedom of speech.
> 
> (when I say you, I don't literally mean YOU  )


I guess I'm a 'moderate' when it comes to this subject because if I was in the market for a 330, not only would I get the premium package, but I'd also get the zhp package as well. I'd save the $$$ that I would have spent on mods (straight out of the bank) and financed the 'equivelant' mods from the factory. Thing is, I probably wouldn't go around asking about special zhp air for my tires and stuff. I at least know that my car is a 330 with x, y, and z packages 'tacked' on. I also don't need a supplement manual cause most of the time, like 99% of the time, people don't RTFM.


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

SergioK said:


> I guess I'm a 'moderate' when it comes to this subject because if I was in the market for a 330, not only would I get the premium package, but I'd also get the zhp package as well. I'd save the $$$ that I would have spent on mods (straight out of the bank) and financed the 'equivelant' mods from the factory. Thing is, I probably wouldn't go around asking about special zhp air for my tires and stuff. I at least know that my car is a 330 with x, y, and z packages 'tacked' on. I also don't need a supplement manual cause most of the time, like 99% of the time, people don't RTFM.


I agree with you, there are planty of stupid questions that pop up but it's not due to the reasoning being pushed by some in this thread. It's not because zhp owners somehow think they are special etc... Mainly it is due to lack of knowledge in the subject. If we all were mechanics or at least mechanicaly inclined we wouldn't have half the idiotic questions we encouter daily. That is precisely the reason I like some boards more than others, because some have less of the "altezzas on my 3" or "which color underglow will work better on my 325". You know what I mean? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:

Do it Alex, this has gone on long enough. If others can not appreciate that fact the I own a special edition BMW, the heck with them :angel:


----------



## panerai7 (Jan 7, 2003)

Like I said before, let's just agree to disagree

Cheers :thumbup:



ChosenGSR said:


> I don't even understand why we need to defend our purchase? If people don't like the ZHP or believe that it's a poser car or that we zhp people are poor and really couldn't afford the M3 and just using the ZHP as an excuse to look "better" then believe that. I don't see why you need to go online and start trying to prove that? You don't like us refering to our cars as ZHP? wait, last time I checked we still had freedom of speech.
> 
> (when I say you, I don't literally mean YOU  )


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

swchang said:


> Well, it does seems like he sort of is trolling...


My point exactly... Thanks!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Since there is no more constructive discussion left in this thread, it's closed.

Thanks for your participation.


----------

